# The best and clearest ennegram test I've ever taken: The Duniho Enneagram test



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Personality Types - Enneagram and Myers Briggs


The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 8 




Type 2: 7 




Type 3: 5 




Type 4: 12 




Type 5: 17 




Type 6: 9 




Type 7: 13 




Type 8: 3 




Type 9: 10 





Your probable Enneagram Type(s)


*Your main type is probably 5

Considering the wings, you should be a 5w4*


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 15 

Type 2: 13 

Type 3: 6 

Type 4: 8 

Type 5: 9 

Type 6: 5 

Type 7: 10 

Type 8: 8 

Type 9: 10 

Your probable Enneagram Type(s)


*Your main type is probably 1

Considering the wings, you should be a 1w2*


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Oy. Not much room for counterphobia here. Six wasn't even close.

*The distribution of your scores:*

*Type 1: * 9 


*Type 2: * 5 


*Type 3: * 7 


*Type 4: * 9 


*Type 5: * 11 


*Type 6: * 10 


*Type 7: * 9 


*Type 8: * 17 


*Type 9: * 7 


[HR][/HR]*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)*


*Your main type is probably 8*

*Considering the wings, you should be a 8w7*


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

The distribution of your scores:*Type 1: * 12 



*Type 2: * 7 



*Type 3: * 11 



*Type 4: * 6 



*Type 5: * 16 



*Type 6: * 2 



*Type 7: * 6 



*Type 8: * 16 



*Type 9: * 8 



[HR][/HR]Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
Your main type is probably 8Considering the wings, you should be a 8w9
Your main type is probably 5Considering the wings, you should be a 5w4


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

It says test not found for me. :/


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Marlowe said:


> It says test not found for me. :/


Same here. I think I've taken it before, but I can't remember my result.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Type 1: 0 


Type 2: 14 


Type 3: 7 


Type 4: 21 


Type 5: 14 


Type 6: 7 


Type 7: 0 


Type 8: 14 


Type 9: 7


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

file not found.....


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

> The distribution of your scores:
> 
> Type 1: 8
> 
> ...


Hmm...

Not sure why they think that. Seems like a lot of Enneagram tests interpret SLOAN "Inquisitiveness" as mapping to type 5.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

> *The distribution of your scores:*
> 
> Type 1: 14
> 
> ...


Hmm, interesting, I never have considered a 1 wing before... maybe I should?

Also, for those of you who can't find the test: it's not the first blog post, it's the 3rd one down. The test is embedded in the page, it's not the excel document one. @Marlowe @Nonsense @Pelopra


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

The distribution of your scores:*Type 1: * 9 



*Type 2: * 11 



*Type 3: * 6 



*Type 4: * 4 



*Type 5: * 12 



*Type 6: * 7 



*Type 7: * 8 



*Type 8: * 13 



*Type 9: * 14 



[HR][/HR]Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
Your main type is probably 9Considering the wings, you should be a 9w8Not remotely surprised.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

The distribution of your scores:*Type 1: * 9 



*Type 2: * 4 



*Type 3: * 8 



*Type 4: * 11 



*Type 5: * 18 



*Type 6: * 8 



*Type 7: * 12 



*Type 8: * 4 



*Type 9: * 7 



[HR][/HR]Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
Your main type is probably 5Considering the wings, you should be a 5w4



sounds like it's a "very accurate" test for everyone who happens to be a 5?


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

page error 404


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelopra said:


> sounds like it's a "very accurate" test for everyone who happens to be a 5?


Or anyone who wants to be a 5.

----

*The distribution of your scores:*
*Type 1: * 14 

*Type 2: * 4 

*Type 3: * 7 

*Type 4: * 10 

*Type 5: * 15 

*Type 6: * 9 

*Type 7: * 12 

*Type 8: * 5 

*Type 9: * 8 

*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
Your main type is probably 5
Considering the wings, you should be a 5w4*

Admittedly, I'm a bit surprised type 7 was higher than it usually is.

By the way, here's the direct link: Duniho Enneagram test


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

*Type 1: * 6 (I'm not very honourable. I'm also okay with that.) 



*Type 2: * 12 (lololol say, do I look disintegration-y in these answers?)


*Type 3: * 9 (thought this would be lower... perhaps I'm developing my other wing)



*Type 4: * 18 (well, you know) 



*Type 5: * 12 (Well... yeah)



*Type 6: * 9 (sure)



*Type 7: * 3 (ROFL. No fun allowed for this Four!)



*Type 8: * 9 (just because I said I'm temperamental...)



*Type 9: * 6 (thought this one would be higher....)



*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)*


*Your main type is probably 4*

*Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5

*Gasp!~ You don't say.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Lulz with this, triple tie rofl, the only fun thing is that at least showed 1w9 as one option.

The distribution of your scores:
*Type 1: * 14 


*Type 2: * 5 


*Type 3: * 8 


*Type 4: * 8 


*Type 5: * 14 


*Type 6: * 5 


*Type 7: * 8 


*Type 8: * 14 


*Type 9: * 8 


[HR][/HR]Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
Your main type is probably 1Considering the wings, you should be a 1w9
Your main type is probably 8Considering the wings, you should be a 8 with balanced wings
Your main type is probably 5Considering the wings, you should be a 5w4


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Paradigm said:


> Or anyone who wants to be a 5.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



actually, your double-heap distribution is starting to make me wonder if there is a trend like this with six scores. i.e. lots of sixes routinely test high in five and seven simultaneously, with a valley by six. certainly i get that all the time...


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelopra said:


> actually, your double-heap distribution is starting to make me wonder if there is a trend like this with six scores. i.e. lots of sixes routinely test high in five and seven simultaneously, with a valley by six. certainly i get that all the time...


No, I normally test rather high on 4, 5, and 9 because I'm introverted (and not SOC). Most tests barely register any 7 in me. My RHETI results:

Type 1, The Reformer: 14
Type 2, The Helper: 12
Type 3, The Achiever: 11
Type 4, The Individualist: 19
Type 5, The Investigator: 24
Type 6, The Loyalist: 20
Type 7, The Enthusiast: 12
Type 8, The Challenger: 8
Type 9, The Peacemaker: 24


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Paradigm said:


> No, I normally test rather high on 4, 5, and 9 because I'm introverted (and not SOC). Most tests barely register any 7 in me. My RHETI results:
> 
> Type 1, The Reformer: 14
> Type 2, The Helper: 12
> ...


I just... I'm starting to feel like there's some sort of basic, chronic misunderstanding of six and how it manifests built into these tests (well, i'm carrying this suspicion over from the parody-description-test thread)


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

The distribution of your scores:*Type 1: * 7 



*Type 2: * 7 



*Type 3: * 7 



*Type 4: * 7 



*Type 5: * 10 



*Type 6: * 7 



*Type 7: * 7 



*Type 8: * 22 



*Type 9: * 10 



[HR][/HR]Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
Your main type is probably 8Considering the wings, you should be a 8w9


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

PSTypes Enneagram Test Results

The Distribution of Your Scores

*Type One:* 2
*Type Two:* 8
*Type Three:* 21
*Type Four:* 12
*Type Five:* 23
*Type Six: *24
*Type Seven:* 26
*Type Eight:* 24
*Type Nine: *44

Your probable Enneagram Type

Your main type is 9.
Considering the wings you should be a 9w8.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

May take "an hour to complete"...:shocked:wtf...Am I looking at the wrong test? Please tell me I am.


----------



## bandersnatch (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm having problems locating the test? The download link is:
_You can download it here (it's an Excel document):
LINK <Enneagram Test V.5 >LINK
_
right?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

For people who are having trouble finding the test: Don't bother with the excel document one; the link doesn't work. The Duniho test 
is closer to the bottom of the page and I would only use the test that's posted on the PS Types' Blog. Don't waste your time trying to find the original. 



Paradigm said:


> No, I normally test rather high on 4, 5, and 9 because I'm introverted (and not SOC). Most tests barely register any 7 in me. My RHETI results:
> 
> Type 1, The Reformer: 14
> Type 2, The Helper: 12
> ...



My scores are: 

1: 11
2: 6
3:10
*4: 17
5:13*
6: 10
7: 14
8: 6
9: 10

So, based on this test, I am a 4w5.

For people who didn't have the correct type listed first; as long as it's one of the top 3; I still think that this test is relatively accurate - especially as in the case of @Wellsy, where the highest score is only one number higher than your 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Myoho Traveller said:


> For people who didn't have the correct type listed first; as long as it's one of the top 3; I still think that this test is relatively accurate


RHETI just _barely _listed my type in the top three, but didn't get my wing anywhere close. Duniho didn't at all, and scored 6 even lower than 7 (for once).

I'm not saying it's a bad test, I just don't ever recommend relying on tests to reflect one's type.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Paradigm said:


> RHETI just _barely _listed my type in the top three, but didn't get my wing anywhere close. Duniho didn't at all, and scored 6 even lower than 7 (for once).
> 
> I'm not saying it's a bad test, I just don't ever recommend relying on tests to reflect one's type.


No, I'm not suggesting that anyone rely solely on tests; just as one of the possible measurements of type.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

The first link (not the Excel file) gave me this:
Type 1: 16 
Type 2: 3 
Type 3: 10 
Type 4: 8 
Type 5: 16 
Type 6: 8 
Type 7: 12 
Type 8: 5 
Type 9: 6 
Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
Your main type is probably 1
Considering the wings, you should be a 1w9
Your main type is probably 5
Considering the wings, you should be a 5 with balanced wings

The second link gave me this:
Type One: 24
Type Two: 0
Type Three: 20
Type Four: 8
Type Five: 43
Type Six: 15
Type Seven: 2
Type Eight: 8
Type Nine: 43
Your probable Enneagram Type
Your main type is 9 or 5.
Considering the wings you should be a 9w1 or 5w6.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Paradigm said:


> Or anyone who wants to be a 5.
> 
> ----
> 
> By the way, here's the direct link: Duniho Enneagram test


*The distribution of your scores:*

*Type 1: * 5 



*Type 2: * 11 



*Type 3: * 10 



*Type 4: * 15 



*Type 5: * 15 



*Type 6: * 5 



*Type 7: * 4 



*Type 8: * 13 



*Type 9: * 6 



[HR][/HR]*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)*


*Your main type is probably 4*

*Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5*


*Your main type is probably 5*

*Considering the wings, you should be a 5w4*


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Got my core right although missed my wing and tritype. My tritype would be 458 according to this and it's 471.  


The distribution of your scores:*Type 1: * 8 


*Type 2: * 13 


*Type 3: * 7 


*Type 4: * 16 


*Type 5: * 9 


*Type 6: * 6 


*Type 7: * 6 


*Type 8: * 11 


*Type 9: * 8 


[HR][/HR]Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
Your main type is probably 4Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5


----------



## AppleKore (Jun 14, 2013)

Duniho Test Results

*The distribution of your scores:
*
Type 1: 10 
Type 2: 9 
Type 3: 9 
Type 4: 6 
Type 5: 11 
Type 6: 5 
*Type 7: 17 *
Type 8: 10 
Type 9: 7 

*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)*
Your main type is probably 7
Considering the wings, you should be a 7w8

--

Derp, duh. Interesting I'm scoring so high on 5 & 1; maybe it demonstrates how ambivalent I am self-development health-wise ATM (nothing is wrong: but I feel dissatisfied - definitely not bringing my A game to life) -- *or* it's a good indicator of my IN*J status? 

Sometimes I feel like me casually studying the Enneagram for 14 years (yikes!) has rendered any testing system invalid. Like I know what I think/feel I am Enneagram-wise so strongly, that I can read through the question structure and always score the same.

Or maybe I'm just very 7w8ish and it comes across strongly.

It hasn't listed my (assumed) Tritype, but it has demo'd the ranking of Head (33), Body (27), Heart (24). I really put those emotional-feelies on the back burner. It's all about logic & action. Or over-analysis & doing busywork to mask away any discomfort. Or whatever!

Though, my 3ish ness is mostly about: making things look better than they seem (ego defence) / & the focus on the superficial projected image of things as a platform for masking deeper symbolic meaning in a complicated/subtle code. I never just wear gold nail polish because it's pretty. I wear gold nail polish because I'm aiming to invoke an unconscious association that I am successful, a winner, and embody precious qualities. & that's just the colour choice! (The semiotics of nail polish wearing is a totally different & fascinating branch...)

Yes. I over think stuff.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

*Type 1: * 11 



*Type 2: * 10 



*Type 3: * 8 



*Type 4: * 18 



*Type 5: * 5 



*Type 6: * 12 



*Type 7: * 7 



*Type 8: * 6 



*Type 9: * 7 



*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)*


*Your main type is probably 4*

*Considering the wings, you should be a 4w3*

I have NOOO idea what to believe anymore with eneagram all that I know is that I'm either 6, 9, 2 or 4 and then it's a dead end.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

> Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
> Your main type is probably 8Considering the wings, you should be a 8w7


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

^^ hey, the test ain't half bad!

The distribution of your scores:
Type 1: 8 


Type 2: 5 


Type 3: 8 


Type 4: 8 


Type 5: 8 


Type 6: 14 


Type 7: 11 


Type 8: 14 


Type 9: 8 


Your probable Enneagram Type(s)

Your main type is probably 6
Considering the wings, you should be a 6w7

Your main type is probably 8
Considering the wings, you should be a 8w7


----------



## pujaagr (Jun 6, 2016)

The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 9 




Type 2: 4 




Type 3: 11 




Type 4: 6 




Type 5: 16 




Type 6: 8 




Type 7: 12 




Type 8: 13 




Type 9: 5 





Your probable Enneagram Type(s)


Your main type is probably 5

Considering the wings, you should be a 5w6


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 8 

Type 2: 7 

Type 3: 9 

Type 4: 17 

Type 5: 16 

Type 6: 6 

Type 7: 8 

Type 8: 4 

Type 9: 9 

Your probable Enneagram Type(s)

Your main type is probably 4

Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5

Great, but I was only one question away from being a 5. Perhaps I have 7 in my tritype, but 5w4 is more likely. I've always been set on 9w1 as part of my tritype. The distribution of scores is very similar to my scores on Riso-Hudson's test too.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

It's a close call, but the test still typed me correctly. 


*The distribution of your scores:*

*Type 1: * 11 



*Type 2: * 10 



*Type 3: * 8 



*Type 4: * 9 



*Type 5: * 8 



*Type 6: * 9 



*Type 7: * 13 



*Type 8: * 3 



*Type 9: * 13 



[HR][/HR]*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)*


*Your main type is probably 9*

*Considering the wings, you should be a 9w1*


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, I almost forgot about this.


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 6 

Type 2: 11 

Type 3: 8 

Type 4: 16 

Type 5: 9 

Type 6: 7 

Type 7: 4 

Type 8: 15 

Type 9: 5 


Your probable Enneagram Type(s)

Your main type is probably 4

Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

> The distribution of your scores:
> 
> Type 1: 13
> Type 2: 5
> ...


On the money for me as well, including all the types with which I relate the most (both in terms of personal strengths and neurotic fixations). I also appreciate the close scoring of my wings, as the numerical values do feel accurate for my experience. Might use this test for a friend who is having some difficulty with typing. 

What do ya know, I'm actually glad we necro'd this


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

*The distribution of your scores:*

*Type 1: * 6 


*Type 2: * 13 


*Type 3: * 12 


*Type 4: * 14 


*Type 5: * 15 


*Type 6: * 5 


*Type 7: * 4 


*Type 8: * 5 


*Type 9: * 10 
[HR][/HR]*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)*


*Your main type is probably 5*

*Considering the wings, you should be a 5w4*

It's pretty inaccurate....


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@TheSonderer

I agree, no test is reliable or accurate.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

The distribution of your scores:

*Type 1:* 7 

*Type 2:* 11 

*Type 3:* 5 

*Type 4:* 14 

*Type 5:* 15 

*Type 6:* 9 

*Type 7:* 6 

*Type 8:* 10 

*Type 9:* 7 

Your probable Enneagram Type(s)


Your main type is probably 5

Considering the wings, you should be a 5w4

--------

Funny because i never had a 5 as main result. Results with a high five were especially strong when i first signed up, but recently i made tests where 5 was the second lowest rated enneagram type. Again a strong 2 (others pointed out to me that I could be a two and in recent tests, it always scored high (but nog highest), a relatively high six again (although not that high that i would have expected) and a surprisingly strong 8.


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 5 

Type 2: 10 

Type 3: 10 

Type 4: 19 

Type 5: 9 

Type 6: 12 

Type 7: 3 

Type 8: 8 

Type 9: 8 

Your probable Enneagram Type(s)


Your main type is probably 4

Considering the wings, you should be a 4w3

I never scored higher in 3 over 5. Although only by one point. I guess I might have balanced wings.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

*Update*: this test only well and truly "worked" for me and my type 1 friend. My two type 9 friends and someone we think might be type 6 all had several ties, the 9s with 1, 5, and/or 6, and the probable 6 with an actual 6 skip - high in 5 and 7, as well as 9, but low on 6. 

Possible explanations: 
-this test works best for people who are decisive and/or actively introspective (me and the 1) but not those who waffle or overjustify (the others)
-this test does not work well for 9-6-3 types (which sucks, because they're already harder to type)
-the results deemed accurate are actually just a fluke (I mean, come on, it's just a test)

I like doing things based on the triads though, even when I disagree with certain accepted groupings


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

The test seems to dole out 8w7 verdicts pretty liberally. Got one, as did a 3 friend. Everyone's Trump!


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 8 

Type 2: 12 

Type 3: 7 

Type 4: 14 

Type 5: 6 

Type 6: 4 

Type 7: 11 

Type 8: 12 

Type 9: 10 

Your probable Enneagram Type(s)


Your main type is probably 4

Considering the wings, you should be a 4w3

*I came pretty close with 2 and 8 as well?*


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 8 

Type 2: 7 

Type 3: 2 

Type 4: 11 

Type 5: 13 

Type 6: 8 

Type 7: 11 

Type 8: 7 

Type 9: 14 

Very interesting ... I hadn't really considered 9w1. 9 and 5 are so close, its hard to tell which is really stronger.

Results of second attempt: 

Type 1: 10 

Type 2: 7 

Type 3: 3 

Type 4: 11 

Type 5: 14 

Type 6: 10 

Type 7: 12 

Type 8: 6 

Type 9: 11 

5w4 now after reevaluating questions.


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

My results:
Type 1: 6 

Type 2: 11 

Type 3: 8 

Type 4: 23 

Type 5: 10 

Type 6: 4 

Type 7: 7 

Type 8: 6 

Type 9: 9 

Your main type is probably 4
Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 5 

Type 2: 11 

Type 3: 8 

Type 4: 20 

Type 5: 8 

Type 6: 8 

Type 7: 5 

Type 8: 14 

Type 9: 5 

Your probable Enneagram Type(s)


Your main type is probably 4

Considering the wings, you should be a 4 with balanced wings'

__________________

Well, top three and my lines were well represented)


----------



## SpaceVulpes (May 26, 2015)

The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 14 

Type 2: 8 

Type 3: 9 

Type 4: 10 

Type 5: 19 

Type 6: 5 

Type 7: 6 

Type 8: 6 

Type 9: 7 

Your probable Enneagram Type(s)


Your main type is probably 5

Considering the wings, you should be a 5w4

---

I'm still quite sure I'm 5w6, but I'm not sure anymore. 5w4 is also pretty accurate for me too. This needs further research.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

The distribution of your scores:*Type 1: * 7 



*Type 2: * 6 



*Type 3: * 9 



*Type 4: * 8 



*Type 5: * 13 



*Type 6: * 14 



*Type 7: * 8 



*Type 8: * 10 



*Type 9: * 6 



[HR][/HR]Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
Your main type is probably 6Considering the wings, you should be a 6w5...I'm not a 6w5, though. Or at least, I don't think I am.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

*The distribution of your scores:
*

*Type 1: * 8 


*Type 2: * 8 


*Type 3: * 3 


*Type 4: * 16 



*Type 5: * 13 



*Type 6: * 11 



*Type 7: * 12 


*Type 8: * 6 


*Type 9: * 7 


[HR][/HR]*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
*

*Your main type is probably 4
*

*Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5*



I think my tritype is 4w5-9w1-7w6. These results are fairly consistent with that.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 5 
Type 2: 12 
Type 3: 6 
Type 4: 18 
Type 5: 10 
Type 6: 4 
Type 7: 7 
Type 8: 11 
Type 9: 11 

Your main type is probably 4
Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5


lol. whiny and self-absorbed confirmed. (just playin')


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Flawless

:mellow:

*The distribution of your scores:*

*Type 1: * 6 



*Type 2: * 11 



*Type 3: * 4 



*Type 4: * 15 



*Type 5: * 11 



*Type 6: * 7 



*Type 7: * 9 



*Type 8: * 8 



*Type 9: * 13 



[HR][/HR]*Your probable Enneagram Type(s)*


*Your main type is probably 4*

*Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5

*


Let the cutting commence!


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

The distribution of your scores:
Type 1: 3 


Type 2: 12 


Type 3: 10 


Type 4: 14 


Type 5: 8 


Type 6: 9 


Type 7: 7 


Type 8: 16 


Type 9: 5 


Your probable Enneagram Type(s)

Your main type is probably 8
Considering the wings, you should be a 8w7


Uh, really? I probably come across like an 8, but my core motivations are totally different (which reflects my high scores in all image triad types). To be honest, this seems like a pretty stereotypical Enneagram test. PsyTypes have since created one of their own which is longer, but much better.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Type 1: 5 
Type 2: 7 
Type 3: 4 
Type 4: 16 
Type 5: 12 
Type 6: 12 
Type 7: 12 
Type 8: 11 
Type 9: 5 

Your probable Enneagram Type(s)

Your main type is probably 4
Considering the wings, you should be a 4w5

Lol what's with the focus on head triad. How I'm supposed to choose just one


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

The distribution of your scores:

Type 1: 9 
Type 2: 10 
Type 3: 11 
Type 4: 6 
Type 5: 16 
Type 6: 5 
Type 7: 12 
Type 8: 10 
Type 9: 5 

*Your main type is probably 5
Considering the wings, you should be a 5w4*

Hmm. Yes, why not? Let me go find all my non-existent PhDs and I'll be set :laughing:


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

The distribution of your scores:*Type 1: * 9 



*Type 2: * 5 



*Type 3: * 11 



*Type 4: * 8 



*Type 5: * 16 



*Type 6: * 10 



*Type 7: * 10 



*Type 8: * 6 



*Type 9: * 9 



[HR][/HR]Your probable Enneagram Type(s)
Your main type is probably 5Considering the wings, you should be a 5w6
So I should be a 531 or a 539? I'll look in to it.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Type 1: 10 

Type 2: 5 

Type 3: 7 

Type 4: 9 

Type 5: 19 

Type 6: 9 

Type 7: 8 

Type 8: 9 

Type 9: 8 

Your probable Enneagram Type(s)


Your main type is probably 5

Considering the wings, you should be a 5 with balanced wings


Sometimes, I think I might not be a 6 after all, and there's a good fact behind it.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Type 1: 8 

Type 2: 9 

Type 3: 7 

Type 4: 14 

Type 5: 15 

Type 6: 10 

Type 7: 8 

Type 8: 6 

Type 9: 7 

I'm not a 5. I'm a 4 or a 6, but most likely a 4. My biggest problem is that I don't know what gut type I have.


----------

